# Mineola Bike Club



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Does anyone here ride with this shop-based club?

What are the people like? Fast/slow, disciplined/rag-tag???

Website shows a limited variety of rides.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sgonzo2k (Jul 15, 2012)

Bobonli said:


> Does anyone here ride with this shop-based club?
> 
> What are the people like? Fast/slow, disciplined/rag-tag???
> 
> ...


I'm not in the club but have been to the shop a few times as I live nearby. You might want to hit up their Facebook page(the club page not the store page) as they constantly update it with information. The gist that I have gotten from reading the information is that it is a very organize club and there are different rides for different level riders as long as they have someone to lead it, which seems like someone volunteers every time. As far as the people, and again reading the comments on the facebook posts they seem to be a close group. In the future I am thinking of maybe joining and riding with them.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. I'm not on Facebook and not willing to join just to read that stuff, so I appreciate the feedback. For awhile they posted rides on the bike shop's site, then stopped and now I notice they are posting again. I also notice they moved the start location to a large municipal parking lot, which suggests the group is growing.


----------

